# Performance Level bei Vertikalachse



## PeterK1981 (30 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

es geht um folgende Situation:
Ich habe eine Vertikalachse, welche im manuellen Betrieb eine sichere Geschwindigkeit mit einem Performance Level von d garantieren soll. 
Im Falle eines Übertretens der sicheren Geschwindigkeit wird ein STO mit einem PL von d ausgelöst und gleichzeitig die mechanische Bremse aktiviert. Bis zur Bremse würde die Sicherheitsfunktion einen PL = d erfüllen. Die Bremse selbst bietet jedoch nur einen PL von c (Bremse mit funktionaler Sicherheit von SEW). 

Wird in einem solchen System die Bremse tatsächlich betrachtet? Streng genommen, müsste ich für einen PL von d zwei unabhängige Bremsen verwenden. Dies habe ich jedoch bisher in meiner Praxis noch nicht gesehen. 
In Fahrtrichtung ist das ja alles recht einfach, aber die Vertikalachse macht es mir hier recht schwer.


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> In Fahrtrichtung ist das ja alles recht einfach, aber die Vertikalachse macht es mir hier recht schwer.


Hat die VertikalAchse nicht auch eine bzw. sogar zwei Fahrtrichtungen?  

Wie sieht denn die mechanische Umsetzung von Rotation des Motors auf die LinearBewegung aus?
Von Schnecke (mit mehr oder weniger "SelbstHemmung") bis ZahnRiemen (mit der Gefahr, dass der Riemen abspringt bzw. reisst) gibt es ja immerhin eine ziemliche Bandbreite ...
Die LinearAchse selbst wird nicht gebremst/"geklemmt"?


----------



## PeterK1981 (30 August 2021)

Ich meinte natürlich die horizontale Fahrachse 
Die mechanische Umsetzung erfolgt über einen Zahnriemen. Es geht in diesem Fall um ein Regalbediengerät, welches nach EN 528 gebaut wird. In der Vorgängerversion wurde noch erwähnt, dass sich der Performance Level nur auf das Bremsschütz bezieht. Dieser Kommentar ist nun verschwunden. 
Die Not-Halt Funktion lässt sich mit einem PL von c recht einfach umsetzen. 
Im Falle der Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung wird es hier schon recht schwer:
Wir haben eine Handbedienung mit einem zweikanaligen Freigabetaster, dieser geht auf eine Safety PLC. Auch der sichere Geber ist zweikanalig und geht auf die Safety PLC. Bei einer Überschreitung von 0,5 m/s schaltet die Safety PLC den STO. Bis hierhin habe ich auch ganz sauber einen PL von d. Nun kommt die Bremse ins Spiel. 
Ich frage mich hier, ob man die Bremse bei Berechnung des PL überhaupt betrachten muss. Ansonsten bliebe mir für einen PL von d ja nur zwei Bremsen oder ein Kategorie 2 System mit Testeinrichtung.


----------



## Wincctia (30 August 2021)

Hallo PeterK 

wir haben hier auch ein Doppeltes System entweder 2 Motoren die Master Slave Betrieb ( meist jeder mit einem Ritzel an der  Zahnstang) haben mit jeweils einer eigenen Bremse. Oder noch eine Klemmung die auf auf einen Separten Zahnriemen geht. Alles mechanisch nicht ganz einfach. Und der Tolle Teststopp kommt alle x Stunden natürlich noch dazu. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## PeterK1981 (31 August 2021)

Ich bin da etwas hin- und hergerissen. 
Mein Normenverständnis sagt mir, dass ich zwei Bremsen benötige. 
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass dies völlig übertrieben ist. Ich habe bisher an Regalbediengeräten tatsächlich noch bei keinem Hersteller eine zweite Bremse gesehen.


----------



## Wincctia (31 August 2021)

Hallo PeterK 

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt etwas. Gibt das Thema mit diversen Ausprägungen schon lange am Anfang waren es 2 Bolzen von denen immer einer Pneumatisch eine Absteckungsscheibe gefahren ist. Dann wurde daraus eine Zusatzbremse ohne Antrieb oder Ähnliches, dieses System gibt es immer noch. Jetzt ganz neu ist das Master Slave Antrieb mit Bremsentest. Muss aber auch sagen unsere Arbeitssicherheit ist aus meiner Sicht da immer Top Informiert und stellt schon schwierige Fragen bei der Auftrags und Konstruktionsphase. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## stevenn (31 August 2021)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich hier, ob man die Bremse bei Berechnung des PL überhaupt betrachten muss. Ansonsten bliebe mir für einen PL von d ja nur zwei Bremsen oder ein Kategorie 2 System mit Testeinrichtung.


wenn die Bremse entscheidend ist, dann musst du sie natürlich betrachten. bei einer horizontalen Bewegung wäre das in den meisten Fällen nicht so wild, da würde der STO in PL d ausreichen, bei einer vertikalen Bewegung ist die Bremse ja entscheidend.
hast du vielleicht noch etwas anderes, wie Haltebolzen, die du als zweiten Kanal (zusätzlich zur Bremse) verwenden könntest?


----------



## Plan_B (31 August 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> bei einer Vertikalachse wäre das in den meisten Fällen nicht so wild, da würde der STO in PL d ausreichen, bei einer horizontalen Bewegung ist die Bremse ja entscheidend.


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## stevenn (31 August 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


Ich auch.  anders herum natürlich.  ich ändere meinen Post, weil er quatsch ist


----------



## Mirko123 (31 August 2021)

Provokante Gegenfrage: Wozu hast Du überhaupt eine Bremse wenn Du ohnehin (100%)- Puffer an den beiden Gassenenden  der Horizontalachse verbaust? Wenn ein Bediener im Absperrbereich ist, überwachst Du hoffentlich SLS (auf eine recht niedrige Geschwindigkeit)  und reagierst mit SS1/STO - dann steht das Ding aber nach einem kurzen Bremsweg durch die Reibung.
 Im Automatikbetrieb arbeitet die Anlage hinter einem Schutzzaun.
Wo sieht man bei einem RBG hier die Gefahr?


----------



## PeterK1981 (31 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Provokante Gegenfrage: Wozu hast Du überhaupt eine Bremse wenn Du ohnehin (100%)- Puffer an den beiden Gassenenden  der Horizontalachse verbaust? Wenn ein Bediener im Absperrbereich ist, überwachst Du hoffentlich SLS (auf eine recht niedrige Geschwindigkeit)  und reagierst mit SS1/STO - dann steht das Ding aber nach einem kurzen Bremsweg durch die Reibung.
> Im Automatikbetrieb arbeitet die Anlage hinter einem Schutzzaun.
> Wo sieht man bei einem RBG hier die Gefahr?


Die EN 528:2021 verlangt einen Performance Level von d für die sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung im Handbetrieb an beiden Achsen. Wenn wir nun in der Vertikalachse eine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit bemerken, muss die Anlage in einen sicheren Zustand übergehen. Die Anlage fährt eine kurze Rampe und dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit in den STO. Die Vertikalachse würde nun aber ohne Haltemoment nach unten fallen, daher muss die mechanische Bremse letzten Endes den sicheren Zustand herstellen. Mit einer einzigen mechanischen Bremse scheine ich aber keinen PL von d zu erreichen. 
Für den Handbetrieb steht man in der Regalgasse.


----------



## Mirko123 (31 August 2021)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich die horizontale Fahrachse
> ...
> Wenn wir nun in der Vertikalachse...



Ich dachte Du sprichst mittlerweile von der Fahrachse und nicht mehr vom Hubwerk...? Klar ein Hubwerk braucht definitiv eine Bremse, aber eine Fahrachse die ohnehin nur mit sehr kleinen Geschwindigkeiten getippt wird, wenn ein Instandhalter in der Gasse ist? 
Ansonsten befindet sich doch ein RBG hinter einem Schutzzaun und hat Puffer an den Gassenenden (von daher meine Fragestellung).


----------



## PeterK1981 (31 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du sprichst mittlerweile von der Fahrachse und nicht mehr vom Hubwerk...? Klar ein Hubwerk braucht definitiv eine Bremse, aber eine Fahrachse die ohnehin nur mit sehr kleinen Geschwindigkeiten getippt wird, wenn ein Instandhalter in der Gasse ist?
> Ansonsten befindet sich doch ein RBG hinter einem Schutzzaun und hat Puffer an den Gassenenden (von daher meine Fragestellung).


Nee, die Fahrachse ist nicht so das Problem. 
Meine Idee in der Vertikalachse wäre nun eine Kombination aus mechanischer Bremse und der Funktion "sicherer Betriebshalt" (SOS), welche dann aktiviert werden, wenn ich die zulässige Geschwindigkeit überschreite. Damit sollte ich auch auf einen PL von d kommen.


----------



## zako (31 August 2021)

SOS bietet doch erstmal die Funktion, dass Du über den Antrieb abgebremst und dann wird überprüft dass die Achse stehen bleibt. Erst wenn das versagt, dann wird die Bremse geschlossen.
Falls die Motorbremse Deine Forderungen nicht erfüllt, dann kann man z.B. mal bei Fa. Mayr nachfragen.
Bei Siemens- Synchronmotoren weiss ich, dass diese typischerweise kurzschlussfest ausgeführt werden. D.h. falls die Bremse versagen sollte, gäbe  es die Antriebsfunktion der Ankerkurzschlussbremsung. D.h. durch Kurzschliessen der Motorphasen wird eine Bremswirkung erzielt - je nach Dimensionierung wird sich die Achse aber (langsam) bewegen - aber eben nicht unkontrolliert nach unten fallen (und womöglich über die Motor-EMK auch noch den Antriebszwischenkreis zerlegen).


----------



## Plan_B (31 August 2021)

Wenn ich einen PM-Motor kurzschließe - wo zerlege ich da den Zwischenkreis? Die Motorspannung ist kurzgeschlossen und erzeugt dadurch den Bremsstrom.
Ich bin schon wieder verwirrt.


----------



## zako (1 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen PM-Motor kurzschließe - wo zerlege ich da den Zwischenkreis? Die Motorspannung ist kurzgeschlossen und erzeugt dadurch den Bremsstrom.
> Ich bin schon wieder verwirrt.


Umgekehrt- Achse fällt von oben frei nach unten ohne Bremse / Fangeinrichtumg. Motor hat folglich hohe Drehzahl und somit hohe EMK die wiederum den Zwischenkreis über die Freilaufdioden lädt. Da bietet sich z.B die Antriebsfunktion internal voltage protection IVP an - zumindest hat das der S120.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Die EN 528:2021 verlangt einen Performance Level von d für die sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung im Handbetrieb an beiden Achsen.


wenn ich dich jetzt wörtlich nehme, dann muss die GEschwindigkeitsüberwachung in PL d sein. Von der Bremse (Haltefunktion) ist hier nicht die Rede. steht in der NOrm auch welchen PLr die Bremse haben soll?


----------



## PeterK1981 (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn ich dich jetzt wörtlich nehme, dann muss die GEschwindigkeitsüberwachung in PL d sein. Von der Bremse (Haltefunktion) ist hier nicht die Rede. steht in der NOrm auch welchen PLr die Bremse haben soll?


Leider steht zu der Bremse kein PLr drin. Zur Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung gehört ja auch, dass das System bei Übergeschwindigkeit reagieren und in den sicheren Zustand gelangen muss. Dies wäre bei der Vertikalachse ja letzten Endes die Bremse.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Leider steht zu der Bremse kein PLr drin. Zur Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung gehört ja auch, dass das System bei Übergeschwindigkeit reagieren und in den sicheren Zustand gelangen muss. Dies wäre bei der Vertikalachse ja letzten Endes die Bremse.


nein sehe ich nicht so. Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung ist Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung. Die sichere Halteposition gehört imho nicht zur Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung. Wenn in der Norm nichts dazu steht (hab sie nicht) dann musst du entscheien welchen PLr du für die sichere Halteposition benötigst.


----------



## PeterK1981 (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> nein sehe ich nicht so. Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung ist Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung. Die sichere Halteposition gehört imho nicht zur Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung. Wenn in der Norm nichts dazu steht (hab sie nicht) dann musst du entscheien welchen PLr du für die sichere Halteposition benötigst.


Aber was wäre denn dann in dem Sicherheitskreis mein Output/Aktor? Input wäre die Sensorik, die Verarbeitung der Daten übernimmt die Logik und dann wäre ja in diesem Fall Schluss.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

nein STO ist der Output. Geschwindigkeit war zu schnell, also anhalten


----------



## PeterK1981 (1 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> nein STO ist der Output. Geschwindigkeit war zu schnell, also anhalten


Und STO bedeutet bei der Hubachse ja nicht einen sicheren Zustand, sondern den Absturz.


----------



## stevenn (1 September 2021)

ich schreibe es noch einmal, dann lasse ich es. 
eine sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung ist etwas anderes als eine Absturzsicherung


----------



## Profilator (2 November 2021)

Hallo,

wenn man systematisch vorgeht, und von der RB ausgeht könnte es so aussehen:
Betrieb bei geschlossenen Schutztüren, unkritisch, da keine Gefährdung von Personen.
Schutztür offen > Zunächst mal Gefährdung durch Vertikale Achse/Bewegung. Öffnen
der Schutztür wird SOS aktivieren, mit PL=d, was üblich ist und ja auch erreicht wird. Das 
bedeutet, die Achse wird sicher in Position gehalten. 
Soweit so gut, die Bremse kommt noch gar nicht vor. Dazu dann noch BA-Einrichten mit 
BA-Anwahl via Schlüssel und Zustimmtaster, was dann SLS aktiviert, ebenfalls mit PL=d.

Es gibt dann nur noch als "reguläre" Betriebszustände Not-Halt und Not-Aus und evtl. 
den Fehlerfall der Safety Funktionen SLS, SOS. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob ein Ausfall 
von Safety überhaupt betrachtet werden muss. Der PL=d bedeutet ja der Ausfall der
SF ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber eben nicht ausgeschlossen. D. h. ein Ausfall der SF 
ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, kann bzw. darf aber vorkommen.

Die letztgenannten Fälle führen direkt oder indirekt zu einem STO bzw. Stop0/1 und 
dann zum Absinken der Achse. Das in der RB bewerten "Gefährdung durch absinkende 
Achse bei Not-Halt, Not-Aus . .  und offener Schutztür".
SF hierfür die Bremse. Aufgrund der geringen Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit - Not-Halt oder
Not-Aus bei stehender Maschine und der Bediener muss sich gleichzeitig im Wirkbereich
der vertikalen Achse befinden - sollte dann ein PL=c der Bremse ausreichen. (ggf. red. des
PLr um eine Stufe gem. Anhang A.2.3)


----------

